# Czech biking in April



## Lucky Stryke (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm going to be doing some training for Honeywell at their Olomouc facility for 3 weeks in April.I guess the questions I have is will the weather be good enough to mountain biking .Will I be able to rent a bike.I'm coming from the USA and this is my first trip out of the country.I sure would like to hookup with some locals on the weekends.I will be busy working during the week.I do xc to freeride type of riding. feel free to pm me.


----------



## rideczech (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi There, 

We have some awesome natural trails here in the Beskdy mountains.

Have a look at what we do at rideczech.com


----------

